
An old IBM null hardware device to handle null-pointers - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/thegrugq/status/1040615151605432320
======
eesmith
??? That makes no sense. Is it a joke? Or, like a left-handed smoke shifter,
something meant to poke fun at the naive and gullible?

